

Flat Design UI for iPhone apps. Sample code download - tope
http://www.appdesignvault.com/iphone-flat-ui-design-patterns/

======
bennyg

      Skeuomorphism is becoming old school and Flat UI is here to stay. Download these templates and give your app the edge it deserves
    

Eeesh...

If you want to see a nicely curated set of good design for iOS, go here:
<http://pttrns.com/>

~~~
payjo
Benny, nice find.

------
payjo
I like it!

------
muratmutlu
This pack goes to show it isn't easy doing flat design.

The colours/typography are pretty off and there's alignment problems
throughout these free PSDs. The user profile/siderbar templates are especially
bad.

Flat design can look bad in the wrong hands just as much as skeuomorphic can,
it's down to the designer

